# Opinions on OPI



## donnamaryuk (Aug 28, 2004)

Is OPI well rated in the USA ? I use nail envy and its very good . I have just looked at the new Canadian collection and like "nice colour, eh"


----------



## Californian (Aug 28, 2004)

Originally Posted by *donnamaryuk* Is OPI well rated in the USA ?I use nail envy and its very good . I have just looked at the new Canadian collection and like "nice colour, eh"

*Hey Donnamaryuk!**Yes, I'd say it's pretty well-rated in the USA. OPI is frequently featured in our magazines and it's sold in many great stores. They are famous for their huge selection of colors and for the good quality of their polishes.*

*Cheers!




*

*Cali*

*



*


----------



## LindaA (Aug 29, 2004)

The polish is sold in salons and beauty supply stores. I thnk it's pretty good as well.


----------



## iluvgators (Aug 30, 2004)

Originally Posted by *LindaA* The polish is sold in salons and beauty supply stores. I thnk it's pretty good as well. I love the OPI colors! They have a great big selection. I also love their gel colors as well.


----------



## donnamaryuk (Sep 8, 2004)

Thats a really nice collection, i like A man in every Portugal and cup a cawfee at the moment. I didnt try the Greek collection but i have about 15 colours so far. I love the avoplex and avojuice in pear.


----------



## Californian (Sep 8, 2004)

Originally Posted by *donnamaryuk* Thats a really nice collection, i like A man in every Portugal and cup a cawfee at the moment. I didnt try the Greek collection but i have about 15 colours so far. I love the avoplex and avojuice in pear. Ok, I was just scanning my email and I saw this from DonnaMary without knowing the context:
_"I like a man in every Portugal, I didn't try the Greek collection ... I love the avoplex and avojuice in pear."_

Oh boy, I thought what the heck is she talking about? I did not know we had a such a MAN LOVER in here. LOL What kind of man comes in pear anyway? Sounds kinda nice. Where do we shop for him, DonnaMary? And yes, those Greek men are very nice looking. I agree. But avoplex? What flavor is that?




Oh, and DonnaMaryUK, next time please remember that we are rated R with PG undertones.

Teasing!!!!!


----------



## Pauline (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Donnamaryuk, I am guessing your as much of a QVC superfan as i am!! The good thing about QVC is you can try out a brand,backed with the 30days Money back guarantee and then go about finding the products cheaper, like on ebay! I haven't yet tried OPI, but was glad to read other people's opinions on the brand. I have been quite desperate to try ProStrong, as they have a brilliant nail pen with fluoride in it, which is supposed to be fantastic for weak or brittle nails.


----------



## donnamaryuk (Sep 9, 2004)

Lol I know, it sounds like im a slut but they are the names of the colors from opi . I do mothers nails and asked her if she would like a man in every portugal and she said yuck, no thanks, they use to much olive oil


----------



## Californian (Sep 9, 2004)

Originally Posted by *donnamaryuk*



Lol I know, it sounds like im a slut but they are the names of the colors from opi . I do mothers nails and asked her if she would like a man in every portugal and she said yuck, no thanks, they use to much olive oil LOL! No .. you do not sound like a ho. OMG. Check out names for Nars blushes:Orgasm, Deep Throat, Passion, Sin, e/s= Nymphea ...

*I am going to make my own line of makeup. Here are some names of my blushes:*

ballbeauty

Fannyslapper

torrid tits

tongue it

weinerglow

bunblast

Debbiesdeeds

ScrotalJoy

*Maybe my blushes will become as popular and get the



award.*


----------



## KittySkyfish (Sep 9, 2004)

*Oh NO, you did NOT open that door girlie! LOL!!!*

*Add this to your NARS product list:*

*Gloss:*

*Rimjob *- deep dooky brown with red/pink undertones, tho needing reformulation because it smells and tastes bad.

*Highlighters:*

*Cream* - creamy white in tone with a wet shimmer, need I say more?

*Cowgirl *- rosy beige that always looks better on top - yeehaw!

*Primers:*

*Fart* - can't see it but you _know_ it's there





Originally Posted by *Californian* LOL! No .. you do not sound like a ho. OMG. Check out names for Nars blushes:Orgasm, Deep Throat, Passion, Sin, e/s= Nymphea ...

*I am going to make my own line of makeup. Here are some names of my blushes:*

ballbeauty

Fannyslapper

torrid tits

tongue it

weinerglow

bunblast

Debbiesdeeds

ScrotalJoy

*Maybe my blushes will become as popular and get the



award.*


----------



## Californian (Sep 10, 2004)

Originally Posted by *KittySkyfish* *Oh NO, you did NOT open that door girlie! LOL!!!**Add this to your NARS product list:*

*Gloss:*

*Rimjob *- deep dooky brown with red/pink undertones, tho needing reformulation because it smells and tastes bad.

*Highlighters:*

*Cream* - creamy white in tone with a wet shimmer, need I say more?

*Cowgirl *- rosy beige that always looks better on top - yeehaw!

*Primers:*

*Fart* - can't see it but you _know_ it's there





*LMAO! HhAHAHAHA... almost peeing.**Scuse me. Ahem, what happened to my dignity?*

*Dont' forget this one:*

*Blush*

*Blastohore: A combination of sweet and musky, a his and her mitosis-scented blush with a pinkish tinge. *


----------



## Pauline (Oct 16, 2004)

Since my last post in this thread about OPI i can honestly say i am now very much in the world of OPI. My first purchase just recently was Nail Envy and Avoplex Oil. I decided to invest in a glass nail file which is absoloutley fabulous! Having faithfully applied the AO to the cutical's and massaging it in for a few miniutes daily, i have noticed my nails are stronger. I have always had reasonably good long nails, but had decided to really treat them to bring out the best of them. (Especially important for my FX creations.) After allowing the oil to dry i then applyed the NE in 3 strokes, this should be applied below the cutical leaving a bare clear space.This means the avoplex oil can be absorbed into the nail) I only applied this in 3 strokes. Middle then at each side. I can't believe how brilliant the glass nail file is either! Its brilliant. It will never need to be replaced, it wont wear thin and it has a finer result, though it's still strong enough to file acrilics.A rinse under hot water cleans it ready for use again.Amazing! Since then i have went crazy and bought a further 4 colors and drip dry drops. I will try to post the colors here for you to see. I love the bottles as well with the generous size and proffessional finish.


----------



## Pauline (Oct 16, 2004)

o






This georgeous nail Oil from Decleor is a must for beautiful nails.



OPI colors i recently bought for French Manicure, along with some guides for that perfect french manicure!


----------

